# Spackling Compound



## Ken90712

Interesting review, thx for the info.


----------



## jayman7

I agree! I used MH Ready Patch to fill the grain in my kitchen cabinets that I was painting and it worked infinitely better than any other wood filler. The only local store that I've found it in was Home Depot.


----------



## dannymac

use the stuff alot on the outside of houses always worked great for me


----------



## getneds

I agree with all the above, This is great stuff, Interior or exterior. Grain filling also is a wonder. And it sands very well. If you get fancy about it it it even sands smooth with 400 paper.

Cabinetry and home repairs, this stuff is always on my shelf.


----------

